# Post a photo of yourself here. :) You don't have to though.



## harrison

Ok - so I'll start. This is a photo of me in Ubud about 18 months ago - it was taken on the day I was coming back home after being away for almost 3 months. These people are friends up there - they mostly work at the hotel where I live when I'm up there.

The funny thing sis that if I was to stand up in this photo I would have a small pot belly (disgusting I know - so embarassing!) That's why I sat down. (I had just started Lexapro again and it always makes me look fat.)


----------



## riderless

Can I just add my 2 cents? Don't want to be a spoiler but this kind of thread reminds me of facebook . But I respect your genuineness Don. You are totally unpretentious. What you see is what you get . Guess I'd prefer to keep people guessing how handsome I actually am.:|


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> Can I just add my 2 cents? Don't want to be a spoiler but this kind of thread reminds me of facebook . But I respect your genuineness Don. You are totally unpretentious. What you see is what you get . Guess I'd prefer to keep people guessing how handsome I actually am.:|


Thank you rider - yeah I don;t think it will be very successful but I think it might be good exposure therapy. I actually feel self-conscious about it too - I can probably just hide it better. you never know - some of the others might get into it.


----------



## Daveyboy

That's a great pic Don, you look happy..

I enjoy seeing pics but I'm not up for posting mine..
and if I ever did in the future I think I would have to post it in a sub forum that only members can see. 
I think the 30+ forum is available for everyone... 
But it must be nice to not care, it must be liberating...


----------



## Hush7

Anyone else find it scary how young Don looks in this picture? He has such a cute, baby face!

Little pot bellies are fun to poke and tickle.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Anyone else find it scary how young Don looks in this picture? He has such a cute, baby face!
> 
> Little pot bellies are fun to poke and tickle.


Thank you young lady - very nice of you - I look much worse first thing in the morning. It's very disturbing.

That little old(er) lady is Ibu - (means Mother in Indonesian - commonly used as a polite term for any slightly older lady ) - she has sort of adopted me, she's lovely.


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


> That's a great pic Don, you look happy..
> 
> I enjoy seeing pics but I'm not up for posting mine..
> and if I ever did in the future I think I would have to post it in a sub forum that only members can see.
> I think the 30+ forum is available for everyone...
> But it must be nice to not care, it must be liberating...


Thank you Davey - would be great to see what you look like though - you seem like such a friendly guy. Don't do it if you don't want to though.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Well message boards pre-dated the annoying other social media today, so it's wonderful to see people share their lives here in warm photos especially if we are bonded in crippling anxiety almost like a dysfunctional family.

Don please keep on putting smiles on our faces. I want to be like you in the near future.


----------



## Yer Blues

Nice pic. Good idea to make a picture thread for the old fogies.


----------



## h00dz

If this was locked to only 30+ people I would be a lot more comfortable for some reason - I think most of you got a glimpse of my ugly mug when I h ad it as my avatar anyway. I don't exactly hide my pics but I don't know if I'm willing to put it straight out into the open forum.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

h00dz said:


> If this was locked to only 30+ people I would be a lot more comfortable for some reason -* I think most of you got a glimpse of my ugly mug* when I h ad it as my avatar anyway. I don't exactly hide my pics but I don't know if I'm willing to put it straight out into the open forum.


I remembered your ugly mug. Reposting h00dz's pic without his permission:


----------



## harrison

cavemanslaststand said:


> Don please keep on putting smiles on our faces.* I want to be like you in the near future*.


Well from what I've read your a great guy already Caveman - I always love your posts. You sound really smart. I think I just don't care anymore because I've zapped my brain with so many damn pills I can't even get anxious anymore.  Well I can actually but it's strange - I went in to the city today and there was a huge crowd there - a big football parade - years ago I would have been painfully self-conscious but now I couldn't care less. I don't know what's going on tbh. :um


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> If this was locked to only 30+ people I would be a lot more comfortable for some reason - I think most of you got a glimpse of my ugly mug when I h ad it as my avatar anyway. I don't exactly hide my pics but I don't know if I'm willing to put it straight out into the open forum.


I think that was a great photo - you looked really good. I can understand if you don't want to put it on here though - I didn't think about everyone else being able to see it - sorry about that.


----------



## geographyguy

Hi Don, 

I've been up to Ubud, wish I lived closer like the folks in WA who can get there so easily! I had a driver take me up there, and we got lost and actually ended up driving way out into some rice paddys for an hour or so, it actually made for a pretty fun experience. I also saw the monkey forest, of course, among other things and bought some cool artwork. I am a fan of Ulu Watuu also, very peaceful up there. I really like Bali, especially because you can smell the incense in the air and that soft, peaceful music at all times, the people are very very kind as well. Of course there is plenty of trouble to be found too - but I think my next visit will be much more chill. Glad to see you are sharing and remembering some of those peaceful times.


----------



## harrison

geographyguy said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I've been up to Ubud, wish I lived closer like the folks in WA who can get there so easily! I had a driver take me up there, and we got lost and actually ended up driving way out into some rice paddys for an hour or so, it actually made for a pretty fun experience. I also saw the monkey forest, of course, among other things and bought some cool artwork. I am a fan of Ulu Watuu also, very peaceful up there. I really like Bali, especially because you can smell the incense in the air and that soft, peaceful music at all times, the people are very very kind as well. Of course there is plenty of trouble to be found too - but I think my next visit will be much more chill. Glad to see you are sharing and remembering some of those peaceful times.


Hi GG - I love the way you describe Ubud - makes me want to go back! I try to avoid the monkey forest - those monkeys scare the hell out of me.  They jump on top of you all the time. I like to stay close in to town at a place called Canderi's - and eat at Lotus Cafe or Casa Luna - great food and really cheap. You should come and visit some time - would love to see you.


----------



## minnie52

*Okay don, will take the plunge and join you here...*

Seems like we are all scaredy cats on here the older we get but will give it a try. Of course, this is a somewhat younger picture but it really shows my age lol!

1334363296577.jpg


----------



## riderless

OK but please don't laugh.


----------



## minnie52

*How cute*



Yer Blues said:


> My mom and dad in their twenties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a scanner. :b
> 
> Oops, I guess I should at least post a pic of myself as kid. I went ugly not long after this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's enough stress for today.


I see both your mom and dad in your face. Beautiful looking people, including yourself


----------



## Yer Blues

Uh, thanks. I'm not very good with compliments.


----------



## harrison

Well that's just incredible - I go away for a few hours and you guys start posting photos! You all look great - Minnie - you were such a cute little devil - you must be a bit of a looker now I think, and Yer blue - Minnie's right - you're parents were both so good-looking. Your Mum looked like a movie star!


----------



## h00dz

cavemanslaststand said:


> I remembered your ugly mug. Reposting h00dz's pic without his permission:


Haha, you make the funnies.


----------



## Auroras

So brave. I could never post a photo of me on an open forum. Maybe on a private album, even that said it's pretty limited.

Great photo of you btw! :yes


----------



## zonebox

I won't leave you hanging man.

Here I am on meh boat, dreaming of sailing on the gulf. I figure that is perhaps $1000 away.


----------



## Yer Blues

don36 said:


> Yer blue - Minnie's right - you're parents were both so good-looking. Your Mum looked like a movie star!


Thanks. I'll let her know that.


----------



## harrison

Hey - great photo - and that's a nice boat.You didn't make that did you?


----------



## zonebox

don36 said:


> Hey - great photo - and that's a nice boat.You didn't make that did you?


Thanks, I did not build it though. It is a venture of newport 23, my wife purchased it for me for our 10 year anniversary - $600 for the boat, and trailer delivered 50 miles for us. Got to get new shrouds for it, pull the swing keel out to sandblast it, and get an outboard  Eventually I have to grind out the gelcoat on the bottom because it is blistered, but I will put that off for a few years.


----------



## minnie52

*Wow, Awsome to look forward to...!*



zonebox said:


> Thanks, I did not build it though. It is a venture of newport 23, my wife purchased it for me for our 10 year anniversary - $600 for the boat, and trailer delivered 50 miles for us. Got to get new shrouds for it, pull the swing keel out to sandblast it, and get an outboard  Eventually I have to grind out the gelcoat on the bottom because it is blistered, but I will put that off for a few years.


Great looking boat. What a dear wife you have to purchase it for you - wonderful memories to be had


----------



## zonebox

minnie52 said:


> Great looking boat. What a dear wife you have to purchase it for you - wonderful memories to be had


Thanks, my wife is awesome and I have no clue where I would be without her. I got really lucky, as she is the most considerate person I have ever met.

I can't wait to take her and my kids out sailing and exploring the Florida coast. That is one of the reason I really wanted a boat, just to hang with the family and connect in nature while the winds blow us here and there


----------



## minnie52

zonebox said:


> Thanks, my wife is awesome and I have no clue where I would be without her. I got really lucky, as she is the most considerate person I have ever met.
> 
> I can't wait to take her and my kids out sailing and exploring the Florida coast. That is one of the reason I really wanted a boat, just to hang with the family and connect in nature while the winds blow us here and there


Wow, that sounds awsome the way you describe it. I have always wanted to go out on a sail boat. Let me know if there is some way, some day, my boyfriend and I can meet up with you on the Florida Coast Actually, would be fun to have some fellow SA members meet up and just be and enjoy together Mind you, I am an idealist, optimist and total daydreamer when it comes to life:roll


----------



## Hush7

^ I'm a daydreamer too. Let's all go to Florida and hop on zonebox's boat. Then we'll sail to Bali or Australia!


----------



## minnie52

*Yeah!!*



Hush7 said:


> ^ I'm a daydreamer too. Let's all go to Florida and hop on zonebox's boat. Then we'll sail to Bali or Australia!


Glad to see you on board Hush I am serious though for us meeting one day in say Bali - which would be grand!! I know that Don is all for it too. We will seriously have to plan something - something to look forward to:idea


----------



## harrison

minnie52 said:


> Glad to see you on board Hush I am serious though for us meeting one day in say Bali - which would be grand!! I know that Don is all for it too. We will seriously have to plan something - something to look forward to:idea


No worries you guys.


----------



## sanspants08

I wish I had a friendly face like you guys. Here I am in June, looking skeptical as ever. After someone posted on my Fb timeline that I hadn't changed pics in about a year, I got embarrassed and took one of myself.


----------



## Hush7

^ cute! Wondering about your avatar though. Is that a teapot hat?


----------



## sanspants08

Hush7 said:


> ^ cute! Wondering about your avatar though. Is that a teapot hat?


Thanks, and it is indeed :yes. Everyone should have at least one completely ridiculous hat.


----------



## power2theweak

Nice pictures, everyone! I don't have any pictures of myself on this computer, so it'll have to wait until I get home. Maybe I'll ask my boyfriend (met him on here) if I can post one of the both of us.


----------



## minnie52

*Can see why your status is trouble...*



sanspants08 said:


> I wish I had a friendly face like you guys. Here I am in June, looking skeptical as ever. After someone posted on my Fb timeline that I hadn't changed pics in about a year, I got embarrassed and took one of myself.
> 
> LOL! Cute! I admire these brave people in here such as yourself


----------



## minnie52

*Don, Seriously!!*



don36 said:


> No worries you guys.


Are you trying to rub it in?? Is only 10 degrees here for me this morning LOL!


----------



## Mystic Force

This is me at work right now.


----------



## harrison

Nice photos you guys - great to see what people look like. 

And sorry Minnie - I hate the cold too.


----------



## minnie52

*It Ain't Even Cold Out Yet Don?!!*



don36 said:


> Nice photos you guys - great to see what people look like.
> 
> And sorry Minnie - I hate the cold too.


Bali is looking better all the time. Will keep you posted as to my weather lows as am sure you and Hush are waiting, interested, with baited breath to see just how cold it gets for me up here in Canada, right?!  Help:afr


----------



## sanspants08

minnie52 said:


> Bali is looking better all the time. Will keep you posted as to my weather lows as am sure you and Hush are waiting, interested, with baited breath to see just how cold it gets for me up here in Canada, right?!  Help:afr


Is it suddenly warm in your part of Canada right now? Here in the Northeast US it's suddenly about 87F.

Also, do you guys think the 30+ crowd is slightly more shy than the younger crowd? I attribute it to younger people being used to social media and whatnot. I'm 35 but very accustomed to it.


----------



## Daveyboy

sanspants08 said:


> Also, do you guys think the 30+ crowd is slightly more shy than the younger crowd? I attribute it to younger people being used to social media and whatnot. .


I think that is one reason out of many possible...

Another reason could be someone who is 30+ and has SA, probably really has it...and knows it.. 
I think a lot of younger people especially teens might just have social angst and maybe just feel lost......
But everybody is different, I am real shy, I'm amazed at people who sign up here and the first thing they say is Skype me... Never could I do that.. I don't see how that is SA....

EDIT: Sorry just noticed it was the picture thread.. Didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## minnie52

*But I live in the West of Canada*



sanspants08 said:


> Is it suddenly warm in your part of Canada right now? Here in the Northeast US it's suddenly about 87F.
> 
> Also, do you guys think the 30+ crowd is slightly more shy than the younger crowd? I attribute it to younger people being used to social media and whatnot. I'm 35 but very accustomed to it.


I live in the West where it is currently 50 degrees Farenheit and cloudy Winter is quickly coming upon us here and this is my first winter back here in 2 years. Does anybody feel sorry for me??:no_

I think the 30+ crowd needs to make itself more well known. I wish there was a forum strictly for us cuz if there is one I am not aware of it. Although I do like to keep up with how the younger generation is thinking and feeling these days as I have a son in his early 20's...


----------



## h00dz

minnie52 said:


> I think the 30+ crowd needs to make itself more well known. I wish there was a forum strictly for us cuz if there is one I am not aware of it. Although I do like to keep up with how the younger generation is thinking and feeling these days as I have a son in his early 20's...


The only way to do that is to make your presence on the board overall well known. I get around all over the place which is why I think (some) people recognize me. Granted some threads specially the teenager-ish/religion threads I generally avoid.


----------



## Hush7

Davey's such a cutie! :heart


----------



## minnie52

*Thanks H00dz*



h00dz said:


> The only way to do that is to make your presence on the board overall well known. I get around all over the place which is why I think (some) people recognize me. Granted some threads specially the teenager-ish/religion threads I generally avoid.


I appreciate that and yes, I agree with Hush - Davey is definitely a cutie lol As for getting around here more well, the more I become addicted to the site (and, sadly, with the amount of time I have available in a day/night), you guys will be going - Oh NO, Not HER Again!!help


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Davey's such a cutie! :heart





minnie52 said:


> I agree with Hush - Davey is definitely a cutie lol


:b Thanks Hush and Minnie...you made me giggle...


----------



## Hush7

We should all post a picture of when we were kids. Too bad I have no clue how to do it. Just thinking about which hideous picture of me to scan causes me to feel :afr though.

I find my anxiety spiking in other areas of the forum. I feel old and dumb posting in a lot of threads and can't really relate to a lot of the young people drama. You'd think I would be ok since I'm pretty darn immature for my age. :teeth

Edit:
You're welcome, Davey!


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


> Here is little Davey..
> but I'm only leaving it here for a little while....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's big...eeeks


Such a cute little guy.


----------



## minnie52

Wow Hush...

If you feel old and dumb posting here on this site then, imagine how I feel?! I am glad you are on here in the 30+ as you manage to make me laugh usually at least once a day/night ha!


----------



## h00dz

Old, dumb and immature? I got that in spades! :yay 

I think I should make little name tags for all of us! It will be like some special club A badge of honor!
And I agree everyone should post a pic of themselves when they were young, I'd do it but I don't have a scanner :/


----------



## minnie52

*Yes! Let's Celebrate our Maturity... Young un's Need Us Too??!!*

_Old, dumb and immature? I got that in spades! :yay

*I think I should make little name tags for all of us! It will be like some special club A badge of honor!*
_

I don't personally go for cliques but, in this case, if you were in charge H00dz, am sure you would keep it lighthearted lol!

Please make me a Badge of Honor anyway!?:nw


----------



## zonebox

Mystic Force said:


> This is me at work right now.


You look deep in thought, I've had a classmate that looked similar to you, he was quite an honorable guy.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Mystic Force said:


> This is me at work right now.





zonebox said:


> You look *deep in thought*, I've had a classmate that looked similar to you, he was quite an honorable guy.


I remembered Mystic Forces mentioning he was a Ph.D. Chemist.


----------



## minnie52

*Who is that good-lookin man there?!*



don36 said:


> This was me the other day in the bathroom mirror - I think it looks like I have really bad bags under my eyes or something weird - but it doesn't matter.
> 
> And btw - it's actually a lot harder than I thought to take a photo like that - the phone keeps getting in the way. :um


Oh, it is you Don!! Great picture One of these days I am going to get brave enough to do what you just did and, you wanna see bags - you ain't seen nothin yet baby!!


----------



## zonebox

minnie52 said:


> Wow, that sounds awsome the way you describe it. I have always wanted to go out on a sail boat. Let me know if there is some way, some day, my boyfriend and I can meet up with you on the Florida Coast Actually, would be fun to have some fellow SA members meet up and just be and enjoy together Mind you, I am an idealist, optimist and total daydreamer when it comes to life:roll


I think I would probably bore you both to tears :lol I'm a very quiet person irl, and to be honest very awkward in social situations. I'm just now, starting to slowly warm up to my coworkers since starting my job back in August.

Although, anyone is welcome aboard once I get her fixed up


----------



## Polar

I'd rather not. I consider myself extremely attractive, and it would just put a damper on this whole thread.


----------



## h00dz

Polar said:


> I'd rather not. I consider myself extremely attractive, and it would just put a damper on this whole thread.


I know how you feel. :|


----------



## Hush7

minnie52 said:


> Wow Hush...
> 
> If you feel old and dumb posting here on this site then, imagine how I feel?! I am glad you are on here in the 30+ as you manage to make me laugh usually at least once a day/night ha!


Aren't you only a couple years older than me? :sus

I always feel dumb, but only just recently started to feel old. Must be that grey hair I spotted last week! :cry



h00dz said:


> Old, dumb and immature? I got that in spades! :yay
> 
> I think I should make little name tags for all of us! It will be like some special club A badge of honor!
> And I agree everyone should post a pic of themselves when they were young, I'd do it but I don't have a scanner :/


I want a badge too! Please make one and post a picture of it. You don't need to scan it. Just snap a picture of it and post it along with your childhood picture. 



don36 said:


> This was me the other day in the bathroom mirror - I think it looks like I have really bad bags under my eyes or something weird - but it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> And btw - it's actually a lot harder than I thought to take a photo like that - the phone keeps getting in the way. :um


Nice selfie, Donnie! Looking good! I can never get those mirror pictures to come out which is why I stopped trying to take one. :lol


----------



## minnie52

zonebox said:


> I think I would probably bore you both to tears :lol I'm a very quiet person irl, and to be honest very awkward in social situations. I'm just now, starting to slowly warm up to my coworkers since starting my job back in August.
> 
> Although, anyone is welcome aboard once I get her fixed up


We are a quiet couple as well and like our own space and entertain ourselves. I just thought a ride would be nice as I have never been on a sailboat and you could tell us all about it...! We don't worry about trying to fill up the silences And hey, I hear ya about the job thing as well - been there done that so many times:um

Don - You are a pioneer on here, what can I say but that I admire your courage and you give me hope to feel that freedom one day, again, because I have been there a few times before (for brief periods of time) - it just does not last for me. Next time I will really celebrate when it hits and just enjoy that freedom from the FEAR of being judged and criticized and commented on in a negative way.


----------



## zonebox

minnie52 said:


> We are a quiet couple as well and like our own space and entertain ourselves. I just thought a ride would be nice as I have never been on a sailboat and you could tell us all about it...! We don't worry about trying to fill up the silences And hey, I hear ya about the job thing as well - been there done that so many times:um


For sure, once I get her in the water  One of these days, I'll feel comfortable with sharing my youtube channel and will probably offer the forums up a video of vacationing with the family on the boat. If you would like, once I get the sailboat fixed up I can take you out - that invitation goes to anyone, but just realize I really am awkward and make people feel awkward.. I'm just a weird dude :lol


----------



## minnie52

zonebox said:


> For sure, once I get her in the water  One of these days, I'll feel comfortable with sharing my youtube channel and will probably offer the forums up a video of vacationing with the family on the boat. If you would like, once I get the sailboat fixed up I can take you out - that invitation goes to anyone, but just realize I really am awkward and make people feel awkward.. I'm just a weird dude :lol


Ha! Ha! Thanks for that invitation zonebox (says one fellow awkward person to another):tiptoe Don't worry, I cannot afford to get away this winter so you are safe ha! Mind you when the -10 below weather hits I may get itchy here but no, am too far in debt already from impulsive travelling lol!


----------



## zonebox

Since we have a few brave souls here, that went for the close up it is only fair that I do as well. I've got most of my photobucket pics locked, but there are a few there with my kids, some show my house, camping, my dad, wife, who knows what.. Photobucket seems to let you lock up your albums, but then keeps them open in the recent upload list :lol

I trust you all enough, if you want to have a peak in my life go for it.

I took this a few months ago, I am slightly inebriated here. But this is what I usually look like on my Friday nights, with the exception of holding a mug and drinking a much cheaper beer. I used to have this set as my profile picture, but then got paranoid and took it out.


----------



## h00dz

zonebox said:


> Since we have a few brave souls here, that went for the close up it is only fair that I do as well. I've got most of my photobucket pics locked, but there are a few there with my kids, some show my house, camping, my dad, wife, who knows what.. Photobucket seems to let you lock up your albums, but then keeps them open in the recent upload list :lol
> 
> I trust you all enough, if you want to have a peak in my life go for it.
> 
> I took this a few months ago, I am slightly inebriated here. But this is what I usually look like on my Friday nights, with the exception of holding a mug and drinking a much cheaper beer. * I used to have this set as my profile picture, but then got paranoid and took it out.*


Nice man! And congrats to all the people that are posting here. Maybe I should get some balls and do it too.

To the part in bold, I know that feeling very well :|


----------



## cavemanslaststand

zonebox said:


> Since we have a few brave souls here, that went for the close up it is only fair that I do as well. I've got most of my photobucket pics locked, but there are a few there with my kids, some show my house, camping, my dad, wife, who knows what.. Photobucket seems to let you lock up your albums, but then keeps them open in the recent upload list :lol
> 
> I trust you all enough, if you want to have a peak in my life go for it.
> 
> I took this a few months ago, I am slightly inebriated here. But this is what I usually look like on my Friday nights, with the exception of holding a mug and drinking a much cheaper beer. I used to have this set as my profile picture, but then got paranoid and took it out.


I remembered that pict and thought that beer must have been at least a 20+ ouncer.


----------



## harrison

cavemanslaststand said:


> I remembered that pict and thought that beer must have been at least a 20+ ouncer.


yeah I remember that shot too - you look good mate - very relaxed.


----------



## h00dz

minnie52 said:


> I think I should make little name tags for all of us! It will be like some special club A badge of honor!
> 
> I don't personally go for cliques but, in this case, if you were in charge H00dz, am sure you would keep it lighthearted lol!
> 
> Please make me a Badge of Honor anyway!?:nw





Hush7 said:


> I want a badge too! Please make one and post a picture of it. You don't need to scan it. Just snap a picture of it and post it along with your childhood picture.


I did warn you...


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I did warn you...


Thanks, Hoodie! You're awesome! :clap

Now what are our name tags going to look like? I would like to print one out and wear it while lurking around the forum. :boogie


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> Thanks, Hoodie! You're awesome! :clap
> 
> Now what are our name tags going to look like? I would like to print one out and wear it while lurking around the forum. :boogie


LOL!! Me too, Me too Thanks for that h00dz - although it is a little crass, however you did warn us ha! ha!

Zonebox: Your picture makes me wish I had a beer right now. Could not see how you get into your photobucket? I am, however, technically challenged among other disabilities. Am so inspired by all of you with your bravery on here and what the hell? We all have to age sometime and there are more baby boomers actually (at least in U.S. and Canada) then there are of the younger generation. Am sure these posts will help to inspire others among us. So glad you guys are here:duck


----------



## h00dz

minnie52 said:


> LOL!! Me too, Me too Thanks for that h00dz - although it is a little crass, however you did warn us ha! ha!


I can be perfectly serious when the time requires it, but on the flip side I can easily be as juvenile as a child (case in point)


----------



## Hush7

IMG removed so use your imagination if you missed it. :b

Yes, I hug my penguin while wearing Hello Kitty pajamas. Got a problem with that? 

Will be deleting this as soon as I figure out how. Anyone know how?


----------



## minnie52

*You guys are great!!*



h00dz said:


> I can be perfectly serious when the time requires it, but on the flip side I can easily be as juvenile as a child (case in point)


Funny and great! Thanks for the laughs all...:haha

I am usually too serious so these threads you guys are on are very good for me and my recurrent depression which is currently in remission.

OMG I just saw your penguin pic, can't believe it Hush lmao!! So cute You are much younger than me my dear...:wink


----------



## minnie52

*See what I mean?*



minnie52 said:


> I am usually too serious so these threads you guys are on are very good for me and my recurrent depression which is currently in remission.
> 
> :blank


----------



## Hush7

removed...hoping it disappears from all posts. :afr

Here's me riding my favorite inch worm toy.

:eek I deleted it and it's still here!


----------



## Hush7

Wow! Minnie is quite the hottie! Gorgeous eyes, Minnie.


----------



## harrison

minnie52 said:


> minnie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am usually too serious so these threads you guys are on are very good for me and my recurrent depression which is currently in remission.
> 
> :blank
> View attachment 28290
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were a looker young lady!
Click to expand...


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Here's me riding my favorite inch worm toy.


What a cutie.


----------



## minnie52

*Uhm, Gulp...*



don36 said:


> minnie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were a looker young lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Er, Thanks Don and Hush:blush
> 
> Had to go for a ciggie:cig after making that nerve wracking post. Yes, I started smoking again 3 years ago;( After having quit for 11 ****ing years!! I just didn't care anymore - about anything. There, I have laid myself completely bare (well, (almost and the only other thing I should mention is that I also swear in my sleep:no
> 
> Am sooo ashamed
Click to expand...


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Here's me riding my favorite inch worm toy.


Awww so cute!


----------



## h00dz

minnie52 said:


> Er, Thanks Don and Hush:blush
> 
> Had to go for a ciggie:cig after making that nerve wracking post. Yes, I started smoking again 3 years ago;( After having quit for 11 ****ing years!! I just didn't care anymore - about anything. There, I have laid myself completely bare (well, (almost and the only other thing* I should mention is that I also swear in my sleep:no*
> 
> Am sooo ashamed


Lol how does your husband deal with that?


----------



## minnie52

h00dz said:


> Lol how does your husband deal with that?


Ha! He is a huge smoker and if it were not for him, I probably would have chucked the habit as quickly as I had picked it up again But enough blame thrown at him because we all know the truth - that in the end I only have myself to blame.

On the bright side, I haven't killed anybody yet?! :help


----------



## zonebox

h00dz said:


> Nice man! And congrats to all the people that are posting here. Maybe I should get some balls and do it too.
> 
> To the part in bold, I know that feeling very well :|


Don't feel forced into it, but if you do decide to post anything, and if anybody says anything negative I've got your back, if there is one thing I can't stand it is mean people. I doubt anyone here would do anything like that though.



cavemanslaststand said:


> I remembered that pict and thought that beer must have been at least a 20+ ouncer.


Oh yeah, that was a good night  The day was tough though, if I recall correctly. I had been moving furniture up and down stairs for nearly 8 hours, I was beat. As a reward, my wife got me three of them.



don36 said:


> yeah I remember that shot too - you look good mate - very relaxed.


Thanks man, you look pretty sharp yourself. You must get a lot of the ladies 8)



minnie52 said:


> Zonebox: Your picture makes me wish I had a beer right now. Could not see how you get into your photobucket? I am, however, technically challenged among other disabilities. Am so inspired by all of you with your bravery on here and what the hell? We all have to age sometime and there are more baby boomers actually (at least in U.S. and Canada) then there are of the younger generation. Am sure these posts will help to inspire others among us. So glad you guys are here:duck


I think you should be able to see them here.

Just click on any album there, and to the left it should show all of my public albums and the recently uploaded pics.

You are pretty btw, your husband is a really lucky guy. Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## minnie52

zonebox said:


> Don't feel forced into it, but if you do decide to post anything, and if anybody says anything negative I've got your back, if there is one thing I can't stand it is mean people. I doubt anyone here would do anything like that though.
> 
> Oh yeah, that was a good night  The day was tough though, if I recall correctly. I had been moving furniture up and down stairs for nearly 8 hours, I was beat. As a reward, my wife got me three of them.
> 
> Thanks man, you look pretty sharp yourself. You must get a lot of the ladies 8)
> 
> I think you should be able to see them here.
> 
> Just click on any album there, and to the left it should show all of my public albums and the recently uploaded pics.
> 
> You are pretty btw, your husband is a really lucky guy. Thanks for sharing your pic.


Well thank you so much zonebox!! And it is so nice and comforting to hear you say you have my back!! You guys sound like a wonderful couple and maybe some day all of us can meet. I am very sensitive and shy as you may have guessed. I think we understand each other in this group and for that I am so grateful Will take a look at your pics now...

Hey Hush - You are so cute and I adore your pics young and ...?! Hope to meet you some day for real - we don't live that far apart.

This is for everyone here who struggles to live another day...:group


----------



## Hush7

Zoney, how are the cutie pie kitties doing? Did you end up changing your mind and keeping one or did your neighbor get greedy and keep them all...or give them away to people who aren't me and other people who love love love love loved those cuties? If orange kitty is still there, please sail him/her over here on your way to pick up Minnie and her boyfriend for your sailing adventure. 

Minnie, I was thinking about heading up to Vancouver or down to Portland. Weather sucks everywhere so I should stay home! If I ever un-lazy myself and go up your way, I'll let you know. We'll hang out at Tim Hortons, eh?


----------



## zonebox

Hush7 said:


> Zoney, how are the cutie pie kitties doing? Did you end up changing your mind and keeping one or did your neighbor get greedy and keep them all...or give them away to people who aren't me and other people who love love love love loved those cuties? If orange kitty is still there, please sail him/her over here on your way to pick up Minnie and her boyfriend for your sailing adventure.


They were really cute, and I was tempted to keep the gray one. The mother came back that day, so I decided not to break up their little family. They all stayed under my boat for that day, the mother even approached me in a friendly manner.

I did get a chance to cuddle a little with the gray one, it was cute as all heck. The next day they were all gone though, I've seen the mother since then and she is doing well. I'll probably see them in a few weeks wandering around the neighborhood.

I was hoping I could find a local area that would catch and fix them, but never did. If I see the orange one again, I'll be sure to snap a picture before I sail the kitty north :lol


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> Zoney, how are the cutie pie kitties doing? Did you end up changing your mind and keeping one or did your neighbor get greedy and keep them all...or give them away to people who aren't me and other people who love love love love loved those cuties? If orange kitty is still there, please sail him/her over here on your way to pick up Minnie and her boyfriend for your sailing adventure.
> 
> Minnie, I was thinking about heading up to Vancouver or down to Portland. Weather sucks everywhere so I should stay home! If I ever un-lazy myself and go up your way, I'll let you know. We'll hang out at Tim Hortons, eh?


LOL!! Yeah, sounds like a plan for sure eh?!:haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> IMG removed so use your imagination if you missed it. :b
> 
> Yes, I hug my penguin while wearing Hello Kitty pajamas. Got a problem with that?
> 
> Will be deleting this as soon as I figure out how. Anyone know how?


*Wait..Wait.. What did I miss...

*

QUOTE=minnie52;1067055970] *Looking good Minnie*

:blank
View attachment 28290
[/QUOTE]



Hush7 said:


> Here's me riding my favorite inch worm toy.


*Awww.. Little Hush ... How adorable...*


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> *Wait..Wait.. What did I miss...
> 
> *
> 
> QUOTE=minnie52;1067055970] *Looking good Minnie*
> 
> :blank
> View attachment 28290


*Awww.. Little Hush ... How adorable...*[/QUOTE]

Sorry, Davey. You missed the picture of me squishing my penguin. Had to take it down because it was too embarrassing.


----------



## frank81

Me in the office. Never posted a photo online, so I might consider taking it down later. I need a haircut.


----------



## minnie52

*Hey there, thanks for posting*



frank81 said:


> Me in the office. Never posted a photo online, so I might consider taking it down later. I need a haircut.


Wow, what a good pic! I can see you are much more technically savvy than I am with taking a picture i.e. no camera phone in front of the face. What kind of work do you do? If not too personal...


----------



## power2theweak

OK, here we are. 



power2theweak said:


> Nice pictures, everyone! I don't have any pictures of myself on this computer, so it'll have to wait until I get home. Maybe I'll ask my boyfriend (met him on here) if I can post one of the both of us.


----------



## minnie52

power2theweak said:


> OK, here we are.


Wow That is a very nice picture of the two of you and thanks so much for sharing Am curious as to how you guys ended up hooking up. I mean, I know you met on here but how did the two of you actually get together?? Sorry to be so nosy. You can PM me about it instead if you want. Or just tell me to mind my own business lol!


----------



## harrison

power2theweak said:


> OK, here we are.


What a great photo - you guys look really happy. Jee, SAS is proving to be quite successful in the dating game - I think some of the younger members have met up on here too. Fantastic!


----------



## harrison

frank81 said:


> Me in the office. Never posted a photo online, so I might consider taking it down later. I need a haircut.


Hey, nice photo Frank!- I'm actually looking forward to travelling through your country next year. I want to get the train from Singapore up to Thailand - have been wanting to do that for a long time and will finally get around to it.


----------



## frank81

minnie52 said:


> Wow, what a good pic! I can see you are much more technically savvy than I am with taking a picture i.e. no camera phone in front of the face. What kind of work do you do? If not too personal...


Thanks for the compliment. I don't consider myself technically educated, but I do have a Diploma in computing. I'm generally a forwarding agent (aka customs broker). Well for the photo I just used my crappy phone with the front camera.:lol



don36 said:


> Hey, nice photo Frank!- I'm actually looking forward to travelling through your country next year. I want to get the train from Singapore up to Thailand - have been wanting to do that for a long time and will finally get around to it.


Hi Don. Let me know if you're really coming. We can down a few glasses at the bar. :yes


----------



## Hush7

frank81 said:


> Me in the office. Never posted a photo online, so I might consider taking it down later. I need a haircut.


Nice picture, Frankie! Although I'm slightly upset that you do not look anything like a cross between Channing Tatum, Frankenstein and Amanda Seyfried. :lol



power2theweak said:


> OK, here we are.


Very cute couple! I'm nosy like Minnie.  Curious as to how you two ended up together. Did you live near each other or did you guys live far away but had to meet?


----------



## node92676

*I have my inhaler on stand by..*

Ok I am going to post a pic but does anyone else have a hard time with this typing thing.. Its really upsetting me. Each post is taking me like a hour and a half to write.


----------



## harrison

node92676 said:


> Ok I am going to post a pic but does anyone else have a hard time with this typing thing.. Its really upsetting me. Each post is taking me like a hour and a half to write.


Nice photo  It gets easier posting after a while - just write whatever you feel like and try not to worry what anyone will think. I think most people on here have gone through some of that to varying degrees.


----------



## Hush7

node92676 said:


> Ok I am going to post a pic but does anyone else have a hard time with this typing thing.. Its really upsetting me. Each post is taking me like a hour and a half to write.


Hi again!  Very cute picture, Nodey.

There are quite a few people on SAS that have trouble posting on this forum. They can spend an hour writing what they want to say and then spend even more time debating whether or not to submit it. I think once you hit 50 posts, you are able to edit them. I spend way too much time editing mine. I've found that it gets easier the more you post though. Sometimes I'm able to breeze though and type like a maniac.


----------



## harrison

frank81 said:


> Hi Don. Let me know if you're really coming. We can down a few glasses at the bar. :yes


No worries Frank - will let you know - hopefully looking at the end of January, all being well. It seems like a nice way to travel - by train - you get to see much more than just flying over the top of everything.


----------



## Koichi

node92676 said:


> does anyone else have a hard time with this typing thing.. Its really upsetting me. Each post is taking me like a hour and a half to write.


Yeah I struggle a lot with it. By the time I'm ready to hit submit I worry I'm going to be chastised for bumping an old thread. 

It's not just forums, but emails and texting too. Basically the whole communication thing is a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Hush7

Koichi said:


> Yeah I struggle a lot with it. By the time I'm ready to hit submit I worry I'm going to be chastised for bumping an old thread.
> 
> It's not just forums, but emails and texting too. Basically the whole communication thing is a bit of a disaster.


I've bumped old threads before and nobody has ever said anything bad. I usually mention that I'm bumping it because I like it. I've decided I don't care if people on here get mad at me...except for the handful of buddies I :heart. Just remember, you can't please everyone. If you like a thread and have something to add, go ahead and bump it. I highly doubt anyone has read all of threads and some of the best ones are buried under a pile of dust.

Oh, was going to VM you about your avatar but it's turned off. Sooo, I like your avatar!


----------



## h00dz

Koichi said:


> Yeah I struggle a lot with it. By the time I'm ready to hit submit I worry I'm going to be chastised for bumping an old thread.
> 
> It's not just forums, but emails and texting too. Basically the whole communication thing is a bit of a disaster.


I find this strange, although not surprising giving the sites purpose. I have no issue communicating online. But get me in person and its a different matter entirely.


----------



## node92676

don36 said:


> Nice photo  It gets easier posting after a while - just write whatever you feel like and try not to worry what anyone will think. I think most people on here have gone through some of that to varying degrees.


I will remember that and only say that when the filter goes off heaven help us all.. LOL


----------



## node92676

Koichi said:


> Yeah I struggle a lot with it. By the time I'm ready to hit submit I worry I'm going to be chastised for bumping an old thread.
> 
> It's not just forums, but emails and texting too. Basically the whole communication thing is a bit of a disaster.


Oh no what the hell is "Bumping an old thread"? and now that you have pointed it out I feel the need to worry with you. why is it bad and how can you tell you are doing it?


----------



## harrison

node92676 said:


> *Oh no what the hell is "Bumping an old thread"? *and now that you have pointed it out I feel the need to worry with you. why is it bad and how can you tell you are doing it?


It's when someone replies to a thread or post that was written ages ago - it happens more than you'd think and looks pretty strange, unless the person is aware they are doing it because they like the topic or something.


----------



## Koichi

And like Hush7 says, it's not really a problem, so please don't add it to your anxieties.  I was just being a bit silly, basically saying that it takes so long for me to submit a post that, by the time I eventually do, the topic would long since have gone inactive and be languishing somewhere down on page 12.


----------



## frank81

Hush7 said:


> Nice picture, Frankie! Although I'm slightly upset that you do not look anything like a cross between Channing Tatum, Frankenstein and Amanda Seyfried. :lol


Thanks, Hush7. Believe it or not I just Googled for those names. I wonder how the mix would look like.  Were you expecting I'd post my photo someday? :kma:kma



don36 said:


> No worries Frank - will let you know - hopefully looking at the end of January, all being well. It seems like a nice way to travel - by train - you get to see much more than just flying over the top of everything.


Traveling by train is a good way to go, Don. We Chinese believe that our fate changes as we pass through the mountains & rivers.


----------



## Hush7

frank81 said:


> Thanks, Hush7. Believe it or not I just Googled for those names. I wonder how the mix would look like.  Were you expecting I'd post my photo someday? :kma:kma


I always assume everyone looks either like their avatar or a mash up of their avatar pictures. :lol So far, I've only been right on a few people who use their actual picture so I should stop doing that!


----------



## h00dz

^ yes I look like a cat


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> ^ yes I look like a cat


Ok, come here kitty kitty and I'll pet ya. :eek :haha

Are you creeping around in an invisibility cloak? I don't like it when people are invisible except for me of course.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Ok, come here kitty kitty and I'll pet ya. :eek :haha
> 
> Are you creeping around in an invisibility cloak? I don't like it when people are invisible except for me of course.


Unfortunately yes, its better and safer for me this way. I don't want people getting the wrong idea about me which has happened in the past. :|


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Unfortunately yes, its better and safer for me this way. I don't want people getting the wrong idea about me which has happened in the past. :|


Wrong idea? Do we need to round up the 30+ posse and set the young ones straight? Don't take what everyone says on here too seriously. There are quite a few people that seem to enjoy saying mean-spirited nonsense just because they can usually get away with it.


----------



## Auroras

This counts. It's _part_ of me. No regrets.


----------



## harrison

Oh, wow - I really love painted nails - especially red, but those are great too.


----------



## power2theweak

Awww...thanks, everyone.  We are very happy. He was actually down this weekend, and we went ring shopping.  We are hoping to elope before the end of the year.

As to how we met:
He joined an eGroup that I had started on here. We started PMing and IMing and found out that we had a lot in common. His dad and my mom were both dying of cancer at the time, so we were able to support each other through one of the most difficult times in our lives. We just talked online for a long time. Eventually, he decided to come and meet me even though I live 500 miles away. We've been dating over a year.



minnie52 said:


> Wow That is a very nice picture of the two of you and thanks so much for sharing Am curious as to how you guys ended up hooking up. I mean, I know you met on here but how did the two of you actually get together?? Sorry to be so nosy. You can PM me about it instead if you want. Or just tell me to mind my own business lol!





don36 said:


> What a great photo - you guys look really happy. Jee, SAS is proving to be quite successful in the dating game - I think some of the younger members have met up on here too. Fantastic!





Hush7 said:


> Very cute couple! I'm nosy like Minnie.  Curious as to how you two ended up together. Did you live near each other or did you guys live far away but had to meet?


----------



## hammerfast

Here is me again:


----------



## minnie52

*Sweet!!!*



power2theweak said:


> Awww...thanks, everyone.  We are very happy. He was actually down this weekend, and we went ring shopping.  We are hoping to elope before the end of the year.
> 
> As to how we met:
> He joined an eGroup that I had started on here. We started PMing and IMing and found out that we had a lot in common. His dad and my mom were both dying of cancer at the time, so we were able to support each other through one of the most difficult times in our lives. We just talked online for a long time. Eventually, he decided to come and meet me even though I live 500 miles away. We've been dating over a year.


I am so happy for the two of you! And, at once, so sorry for the loss of your parents... Wishing you both all the best that life has to offer! Keep us posted okay? :wink


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Auroras said:


> This counts. It's _part_ of me. No regrets.
> 
> View attachment 28658


Awesome nails. Looks like they could do some serious critical damage.


----------



## IcedOver

I posted this on the regular photo thread a few months ago. I don't like my expression, but maybe that's the way I regularly look when I try to smile; I don't know.


----------



## Hush7

IcedOver said:


> I posted this on the regular photo thread a few months ago. I don't like my expression, but maybe that's the way I regularly look when I try to smile; I don't know.


Icy!!! You're one of the people I've been dying to see. You have a nice smile and you're a handsome man. Thanks for sharing your picture. 

Edit: Just noticed Logan posted a message but no picture. He needs to post too! Everyone post!!

Another edit: Why can't I see all of the pictures posted? Anyone else just see a box where the pictures should be?


----------



## IcedOver

^^Hey, thanks.


----------



## harrison

power2theweak said:


> Awww...thanks, everyone.  We are very happy. He was actually down this weekend, and we went ring shopping.  We are hoping to elope before the end of the year.
> 
> As to how we met:
> He joined an eGroup that I had started on here. We started PMing and IMing and found out that we had a lot in common. His dad and my mom were both dying of cancer at the time, so we were able to support each other through one of the most difficult times in our lives. We just talked online for a long time. Eventually, he decided to come and meet me even though I live 500 miles away. We've been dating over a year.


What a great story - I'm so happy you guys met each other. Hope everything goes well for you both.


----------



## hammerfast

This is me doing hip hop:










And this is me myself:










This is me again:


----------



## hammerfast

Hush7 said:


> I think something is terribly wrong with my iPad. I can only see one picture Hammerfast posted...the last one in the yellow fish shirt. Anyone else having problems seeing pictures?
> 
> Btw, nice picture! I'm digging the fish shirt and gee whiz, how do you manage to take a selfie like that? My phone always gets in the way and blocks me.


thank you my , firend , well my technique is that I slightly tilt the camera so that it won't flash


----------



## h00dz

^ Hammerfast the 2 first pictures are broken links, you will need to correct them


----------



## minnie52

*I have aged greatly...*










Since I have aged in the year and a half from the last photo I took, I decided that in learning to accept myself at my current age, I would post a current photo of myself. I have always let my looks define who I am and am having trouble getting out the door because of this. Therefore, this is my step closer towards self-acceptance. Seems so silly now... thankfully:sighrofl:|


----------



## StrangePeaches

when I had awkward braids


----------



## minnie52

StrangePeaches said:


> when I had awkward braids


Wow, you are beautiful


----------



## harrison

minnie52 said:


> Since I have aged in the year and a half from the last photo I took, I decided that in learning to accept myself at my current age, I would post a current photo of myself. I have always let my looks define who I am and am having trouble getting out the door because of this. Therefore, this is my step closer towards self-acceptance. Seems so silly now... thankfully:sighrofl:|


Hi Minnie,

I think you look lovely. I know what you mean about aging - I feel embarassed quite often too. I also worry about the extra weight I always put on when I take my medication too - I talk about it with Hush7 all the time and she's probably sick of hearing about it.  But you shouldn't worry - you look great and you have lovely hair.


----------



## minnie52

don36 said:


> Hi Minnie,
> 
> I think you look lovely. I know what you mean about aging - I feel embarassed quite often too. I also worry about the extra weight I always put on when I take my medication too - I talk about it with Hush7 all the time and she's probably sick of hearing about it.  But you shouldn't worry - you look great and you have lovely hair.


Thanks so much Don. It is terrible to be vain. I want to let the young people enjoy all that insecurity stuff as at my age I do not want to think about it anymore beyond basic hygiene


----------



## Hush7

Minnie, you are a knockout. It's a shame how much emphasis we put on youth when aging is just a natural part of life. I think people look better as they get older. You look lovely at any age. 

There's nothing wrong with being a bit vain either. We all want to look our best. It's sad but the way we present ourselves affects how people treat us. If we weren't slightly vain, we'd have a much harder time out in the real world.

Donnie is a silly goose. He has no tummy and even if he did, it'd be fun to poke like the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> .
> 
> Donnie is a silly goose. He has no tummy and even if he did, it'd be fun to poke like the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


Watch where you poke....


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Watch where you poke....


:haha
Davey's a silly goose too!


----------



## harrison

Haha - you guys are funny!


----------



## minnie52

*Hi there*



don36 said:


> Haha - you guys are funny!


LOL! Yes, you guys are all funny and so great to come and hang out with!! Hush7, Don, Davey, h00dz, etc. You all make my day/night when I come to this site

Thanks so much all for your kind words and, yes, I almost feel like starting a thread on Aging, however, I tend to be a thread killer lol! Take care guys, and know that you are all in my thoughts and that you make a warm difference in my life!


----------



## power2theweak

Beautiful!!!



minnie52 said:


> Since I have aged in the year and a half from the last photo I took, I decided that in learning to accept myself at my current age, I would post a current photo of myself. I have always let my looks define who I am and am having trouble getting out the door because of this. Therefore, this is my step closer towards self-acceptance. Seems so silly now... thankfully:sighrofl:|


----------



## power2theweak

:haha



Hush7 said:


> Donnie is a silly goose. He has no tummy and even if he did, it'd be fun to poke like the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## Hush7

minnie52 said:


> LOL! Yes, you guys are all funny and so great to come and hang out with!! Hush7, Don, Davey, h00dz, etc. You all make my day/night when I come to this site
> 
> Thanks so much all for your kind words and, yes, I almost feel like starting a thread on Aging, however, I tend to be a thread killer lol! Take care guys, and know that you are all in my thoughts and that you make a warm difference in my life!


Thanks Minnie! I feel like saying ditto. Really glad you're on SAS. You brighten the place up and make me laugh. You're no thread killer so go ahead and make that thread! 

Group hug? :heart you guys!


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I posted this on the regular photo thread a few months ago. I don't like my expression, but maybe that's the way I regularly look when I try to smile; I don't know.


You look different from what I expected. For some reason I thought you were fat and balding. Maybe I had you mixed up with ohiofatso for some reason.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> You look different from what I expected. For some reason I thought you were fat and balding. Maybe I had you mixed up with ohiofatso for some reason.


Hmm, I really don't know how to take that -- compliment, insult or both perhaps.


----------



## komorikun

compliment


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> This is another shot of me in our bathroom that looks a bit like a Swedish sauna. At least I look better than in the passport photos I had done yesterday - *I looked like an (ageing) criminal in those.*


Donnie, just admit it. You want someone to frisk you. So cheeky!!


----------



## minnie52

*LOL!*



Hush7 said:


> Donnie, just admit it. You want someone to frisk you. So cheeky!!


Lets face it Hushy, we all want someone to frisk us!!

Don, you are a very nice looking man I don't feel old tonight for some reason. Perhaps dancing to classic rock in my garage helps! Next time around I swear I will start a thread: *Aging: Pros and Cons*

How dull is that?! Anyone have any better headline than the above? Please let me know or start your own and I, as an old fogey, promise to subscribe!


----------



## Hush7

minnie52 said:


> Lets face it Hushy, we all want someone to frisk us!!
> 
> Don, you are a very nice looking man I don't feel old tonight for some reason. Perhaps dancing to classic rock in my garage helps! Next time around I swear I will start a thread: *Aging: Pros and Cons*
> 
> How dull is that?! Anyone have any better headline than the above? Please let me know or start your own and I, as an old fogey, promise to subscribe!


Oh, that's actually true. I want to be frisked too! :lol

Hmm...
You should ask Cavey or Rider for help picking out a creative title.


----------



## Hush7

ZeroPoint said:


> Okay I've had a bad day and just started on 8 pints of super strong cider, so I am feeling more brave. Here I am right now, I was thinking of posting it with the pretty young things on the "other thread elsewhere" but I should do it here and feel less of an ugly old creep [although I still do.] I tried to smile but really I want to punch myself in the face seeing how I look. But who cares right? :drunk
> 
> View attachment 29641


Aww, sorry you've had a bad day. Hope it gets better. It's brave of you post your picture here. You look so friendly and have such pretty eyes. Glad you put it up for us!


----------



## minnie52

Hi there zeropoint I totally agree with Hushy that you look very friendly and have nice blue eyes I would definitely like to have a drink with you if you lived close by lol! It does take a lot of courage to post your picture and especially as we age so I commend you. You are now officially a member of our 'club'?! Take care and thanks so much for posting!


----------



## anonymid

Can't believe I'm doing this, but eh. This picture is three and a half years old, actually (I was still over 30 then, so it counts!). But there aren't any pictures more recent than this that I like, so I'm going with it. And anyway the only major difference now, I guess, is that my hair is a lot longer.










(Oh, and please don't quote! Once is enough. :afr)


----------



## Hush7

^ Aww, I really like your picture. You look so nice and huggable!  
You don't look at all like a scary moderator that'll get mad at me. :teeth
Thanks for posting your smiling face!


----------



## harrison

Nice photo anonymid - you look relaxed.


----------



## hammerfast

Here is me reenacting Che Guevara:


----------



## power2theweak

From our wedding!


----------



## harrison

power2theweak said:


> From our wedding!


Congratulations you guys - I hope you have a wonderful future together.

That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## Alone75

^^^Well you look young, but not that young  This is the thread for us 30+ older-timers anyway. 
Pretty young things photos are that way>>>>> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-593889/index177.html#post1068695914
I guess you can post where you like though. 

While I'm here, this is me right now not as drunk as usual, in the dim light of my webcam. :|
*poof*


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

ZeroPoint said:


> ^^^Well you look young, but not that young  This is the thread for us 30+ older-timers anyway.
> Pretty young things photos are that way>>>>> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...right-now-593889/index177.html#post1068695914
> I guess you can post where you like though.
> 
> While I'm here, this is me right now not as drunk as usual, in the dim light of my webcam. :|


oh woops I didn't even pay attention to the section this was in. LOL sorry xD


----------



## jvanb00c




----------



## sanspants08

RyanAdams said:


> Be kind...that's all I ask


That's a good smile, man. You look very sincere.

Neutral face here as usual:


----------



## SummerRae

Me, don't be too harsh guys.


----------



## crimeclub

sanspants08 said:


> That's a good smile, man. You look very sincere.
> 
> Neutral face here as usual:


Damn I need to start working out again. In the most hetero way possible I'll just say you're damn hot and I'd literally blow you. Literally. ..No **** of course.



SummerRae said:


> Me, don't be too harsh guys.


Summer, finally a pic of you taken with a higher quality camera. No I still totally think you're attractive... yeah...


----------



## sanspants08

crimeclub said:


> Damn I need to start working out again. In the most hetero way possible I'll just say you're damn hot and I'd literally blow you. Literally. ..No **** of course.
> 
> Summer, finally a pic of you taken with a higher quality camera. No I still totally think you're attractive... yeah...


That wasn't creepy at all until the the second part of the second sentence lol. But thanks man. I need to start working out too. There's a workout thread where everyone is ridonkulously buff and it makes me want to hide under rocks sometimes.

Uber-fat dude...One of those things sticking out could totally be part of a genital and we wouldn't even know it.


----------



## Owl-99

SummerRae said:


> Me, don't be too harsh guys.


You look very masculine for a female. :clap


----------



## ToughUnderdog

SummerRae said:


> Me, don't be too harsh guys.


This is just flat out pitiful... He actually has a girlfriend now after eating all those twinkies and whoppers. Maybe I need a few hundred extra pounds and an electric remote scooter to to bring out the sexy? :cup


----------



## Hoyden

Sanspants- I have a cupcake beanie to go with that teapot! I have also made a fish hat for those who prefer savoury 

Interesting thread. I probably won't post a pic as I don't even use my own on Facebook. A touch neurotic


----------



## sanspants08

Hoyden said:


> Sanspants- I have a cupcake beanie to go with that teapot! I have also made a fish hat for those who prefer savoury
> 
> Interesting thread. I probably won't post a pic as I don't even use my own on Facebook. A touch neurotic


I hear ya. I'm neurotic about it too, and only force myself to post pics as exposure therapy. Doing so in the regular forum certainly means taking the bad with the good. Post a pic of your fish hat and cupcake beanies though :yes. Inquiring minds would very much like to see them!

As for superfat man, he's rather normal around the face, isn't he? And his glasses look good. He's your average fella except that he's 400lbs too heavy :/ I hope he saves himself.


----------



## SummerRae

crimeclub said:


> Damn I need to start working out again. In the most hetero way possible I'll just say you're damn hot and I'd literally blow you. Literally. ..No **** of course.
> 
> Summer, finally a pic of you taken with a higher quality camera. No I still totally think you're attractive... yeah...


LOL, blow him. LOL. That's wonderful to know.

And don't judge my crappy apple laptop camera.. It came attached to the computer, haha.
And thank you, I'm now considering you being allowed to touch one of my rolls. As seen in the picture.
<3


----------



## SummerRae

tannasg said:


> You look very masculine for a female. :clap


I like looking masculine..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Who the hell is that dude?


----------



## DottedLine

I cant put a pic in my profile for some reason,so i'll put one here


----------



## crimeclub

DottedLine said:


> I cant put a pic in my profile for some reason,so i'll put one here


When you say profile pic do you mean the one that shows up to the left of your comments? If so that's actually the "Avatar" pic. Go into your account and look for the 'change avatar pic' option.


----------



## DottedLine

crimeclub said:


> When you say profile pic do you mean the one that shows up to the left of your comments? If so that's actually the "Avatar" pic. Go into your account and look for the 'change avatar pic' option.


Yep,that's the one I meant.
Thanks for the help


----------



## harrison

DottedLine said:


> I cant put a pic in my profile for some reason,so i'll put one here


Nice photo! And always good to see another Aussie on here.


----------



## DottedLine

Thanks Don..of course I had a panic attack looking up how to delete an entry,to no avail.How do you do it anyway?

Just noticed you're from Melbourne..how hot has it been??!!


----------



## harrison

I think you have to reach a certain amount of posts or something before the "Edit" button appears - not sure what it is. Don't worry though, it doesn't matter.

Edit: Oh and yes it's been very hot - almost 40 yesterday but better today.


----------



## straightarrows

making fun of people with problems is always a mistake



ToughUnderdog said:


> This is just flat out pitiful... He actually has a girlfriend now after eating all those twinkies and whoppers. Maybe I need a few hundred extra pounds and an electric remote scooter to to bring out the sexy? :cup


----------



## straightarrows

anonymid said:


> Can't believe I'm doing this, but eh. This picture is three and a half years old, actually (I was still over 30 then, so it counts!). But there aren't any pictures more recent than this that I like, so I'm going with it. And anyway the only major difference now, I guess, is that my hair is a lot longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, and please don't quote! Once is enough. :afr)


is that real you?? Virgin mobile=U.K.:sus

if it's u,,,, u look more than just friendly, :yes:yes


----------



## power2theweak

We have some very attractive people here on the 30+ forum!!! :clap:clap:clap:boogie


----------



## Hoyden

OK, here goes....


My fish hat (just need to add its eyes) and my cupcake beanie.


----------



## Owl-99

Hoyden said:


> OK, here goes....
> 
> My fish hat (just need to add its eyes) and my cupcake beanie.


Your attractive and you have an homely appeal.


----------



## beli mawr

Bunch of savages in this town...


----------



## DarrellLicht

Why do you smell like shoe polish?..


----------



## crimeclub

beli mawr said:


> Bunch of savages in this town...


Nice pic and props on the shirt.


----------



## Hoyden

Homely? Umm... :sus


----------



## Owl-99

Hoyden said:


> Homely? Umm... :sus


Is was meant as a compliment. The second pic I was referring to


----------



## brooke_brigham

sanspants08 said:


> That wasn't creepy at all until the the second part of the second sentence lol. But thanks man. I need to start working out too. There's a workout thread where everyone is ridonkulously buff and it makes me want to hide under rocks sometimes.
> .


I think you're hot too but I'm gonna leave out the part about blowing you


----------



## Owl-99

blue_blue said:


> I think you're hot too but I'm gonna leave out the part about blowing you


Now that's classy.


----------



## harrison

Hoyden said:


> OK, here goes....
> 
> My fish hat (just need to add its eyes) and my cupcake beanie.


You're so brave to put those here and you look great. :yes

Plus I love those hats!


----------



## harrison

beli mawr said:


> Bunch of savages in this town...


I love the artwork on the wall/window behind you - do you work in there?

And I think you have a really friendly look about you.


----------



## beli mawr

crimeclub said:


> Nice pic and props on the shirt.


Thanks. That was from one awesome concert. Soundgarden played almost a four hour set. No opening acts, no one else. Just Soundgarden, playing d**ned near anything and everything.



don36 said:


> I love the artwork on the wall/window behind you - do you work in there?
> 
> And I think you have a really friendly look about you.


Wow... I can honestly say that's the first time anyone's said I look friendly, thanks. 

No, I don't work there, unfortunately. That's Kevin Smith's comic book store (Jay & Silent Bob's Secret Stash, a.k.a. Brodie's Secret Stash) in New Jersey.


----------



## Hoyden

Tannas- "homely" is not usually a compliment when attributed to a person, so I'm a little confused.


----------



## brooke_brigham

tannasg said:


> Now that's classy.


I know, right??


----------



## ravens




----------



## sanspants08

blue_blue said:


> I think you're hot too but I'm gonna leave out the part about blowing you


Thanks  I appreciate bluntness. Bluntitude? Definitely. Is there a pic of you floating around here somewhere? I'm 100% sure I've not seen one.


----------



## brooke_brigham

sanspants08 said:


> Thanks  I appreciate bluntness. Bluntitude? Definitely. Is there a pic of you floating around here somewhere? I'm 100% sure I've not seen one.


I'm on my second vodka so I could probably be convinced however where is the "eject button" in case I freak out and change my mind?


----------



## brooke_brigham

I dont know how to post a picture so I changed my avatar but only for you and only because you have a teapot on your head (and at least till the vodka wears off)


----------



## harrison

ravens said:


>


Hey - nice to see you in this section Ravens - that's a really nice shot! Taken with your super duper camera, I bet. ( I saw it mentioned in the other photo thread once. ) You have incredible eyes, as everyone over there tells you too - an amazing colour. Hope you have a great Christmas.


----------



## sanspants08

blue_blue said:


> I dont know how to post a picture so I changed my avatar but only for you and only because you have a teapot on your head (and at least till the vodka wears off)


:clap:clap:clap You're hot yourself  Now post another pic before the vodka wears off :b

The fact that you're in California (and I'm not) = boo.


----------



## brooke_brigham

YOu'll know when the vodka wears off because my avatar will be a monkey or a robot or something


----------



## Owl-99

Hoyden said:


> Tannas- "homely" is not usually a compliment when attributed to a person, so I'm a little confused.


Understood. :b


----------



## Thedood

I guess...


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> I guess...


Good pic. 8)


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Good pic. 8)


Thank you sir! Finally getting the nerve to post some pictures on here.

...until I take them all down in a massive panic.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Thank you sir! Finally getting the nerve to post some pictures on here.
> 
> ...until I take them all down in a massive panic.


I often do that haha, with pics and comments


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I often do that haha, with pics and comments


Haha, yeah, sometimes with comments, I'll post it and then 2 minutes later think "****, that was stupid!" and frantically delete it hoping no one saw it.


----------



## brooke_brigham

I had to. Although I think this one is more flattering


----------



## crimeclub

blue_blue said:


> I had to. Although I think this one is more flattering


I don't know I think the angle and lighting made you look a little better in the other one.


----------



## Thedood

blue_blue said:


> I had to. Although I think this one is more flattering


Vodka wore off pretty quick! I disagree about this pic being more flattering, although on a scale of 1/10, that monkey is a solid 6.75


----------



## komorikun

I didn't know thedood was middle-aged.


----------



## Thedood

komorikun said:


> I didn't know thedood was middle-aged.


I'm 35. Is that considered "middle aged"?

I feel old as **** now! lol


----------



## brooke_brigham

Thedood said:


> Vodka wore off pretty quick! I disagree about this pic being more flattering, although on a scale of 1/10, that monkey is a solid 6.75


Yeah but Im suggestively holding a banana in this one!


----------



## Thedood

blue_blue said:


> Yeah but Im suggestively holding a banana in this one!


Hmm, you do make an excellent point here. I might need to reconsider this.


----------



## 337786

DottedLine said:


> I cant put a pic in my profile for some reason,so i'll put one here


Your one sexy fox


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Haha, yeah, sometimes with comments, I'll post it and then 2 minutes later think "****, that was stupid!" and frantically delete it hoping no one saw it.


I posted my pic, notice something very obvious that I really wish couldn't been seen... and didn't remove it. I'm leaving it cuz if I can't accept my pic on a forum then I can't accept myself. C'mon, leave them alone...



Thedood said:


> I'm 35. Is that considered "middle aged"?
> 
> I feel old as **** now! lol


Years ago I used to make fun of a co-worker who was 35, calling him an "old man". I regret that now...


----------



## DottedLine

hazy girl said:


> Your one sexy fox


Marry me :lol


----------



## ravens

don36 said:


> Hey - nice to see you in this section Ravens - that's a really nice shot! Taken with your super duper camera, I bet. ( I saw it mentioned in the other photo thread once. ) You have incredible eyes, as everyone over there tells you too - an amazing colour. Hope you have a great Christmas.


Thanks and hope you have a great Christmas.


----------



## RiversEdge

Thedood said:


> I'm 35. Is that considered "middle aged"?
> 
> I feel old as **** now! lol


No. and you aren't old.


----------



## Thedood

RiversEdge said:


> No. and you aren't old.


Thanks for the reassurance. I think it's the first time anyone has ever referred to me as a "middle-aged man". Sort of freaked me out, haha.


----------



## RiversEdge

Thedood said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. I think it's the first time anyone has ever referred to me as a "middle-aged man". Sort of freaked me out, haha.


35 is a perfect age. You are still on the young side, yet an adult.
Just have to let stuff roll off your back when people say ridiculous things.


----------



## komorikun

Sorry for freaking you out. Middle-age starts somewhere between 35 and 40 I think. Definitely by 40.


----------



## Thedood

RiversEdge said:


> 35 is a perfect age. You are still on the young side, yet an adult.
> Just have to let stuff roll off your back when people say ridiculous things.


I don't think she said it maliciously but I do thank you again for the reassurance and kind words. I feel like I'm very young at heart too. 



komorikun said:


> Sorry for freaking you out. Middle-age starts somewhere between 35 and 40 I think. Definitely by 40.


It's okay, just caught me off guard, I've never been called that before, haha. I've always considered middle-age to be older than 40, but there really isn't a set guideline behind what's considered "middle-age" and what isn't as far as age goes.


----------



## shyvr6

Let's get back on topic, please.


----------



## WineKitty

sanspants08 said:


> I wish I had a friendly face like you guys. Here I am in June, looking skeptical as ever. After someone posted on my Fb timeline that I hadn't changed pics in about a year, I got embarrassed and took one of myself.


I know I am late to the party with this post but you are very good looking!!!!

I am not going to post my pic although a few people here at SAS know what I look like via FB.


----------



## WineKitty

And of course Don36 is also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanspants08

WineKitty said:


> I know I am late to the party with this post but you are very good looking!!!!
> 
> I am not going to post my pic although a few people here at SAS know what I look like via FB.


Why thank you  I've never seen your pic or your Fb, despite quoting and agreeing with a zillion of your posts over the years, so I'll PM you my Fb :yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sanspants08 said:


> I wish I had a friendly face like you guys. Here I am in June, looking skeptical as ever. After someone posted on my Fb timeline that I hadn't changed pics in about a year, I got embarrassed and took one of myself.


 You remind me a little of Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## sanspants08

WillYouStopDave said:


> You remind me a little of Robert Downey Jr.


If, by that, you mean the hair being swept back, I agree. Otherwise our only similarity is in being a little dangerous outside a controlled facility :b.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

sanspants08 said:


> If, by that, you mean the hair being swept back, I agree. Otherwise our only similarity is in being a little dangerous outside a controlled facility :b.


 I don't know what it is. You just resemble him a bit. Which is a very good thing. At least last time I saw a pic of him. That was just the first thing I thought. I hope I didn't offend you. None intended.


----------



## sanspants08

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know what it is. You just resemble him a bit. Which is a very good thing. At least last time I saw a pic of him. That was just the first thing I thought. I hope I didn't offend you. None intended.


Haha no, it's cool man. I'm good with looking like just about any movie star...provided they're still alive. And preferably male.


----------



## TheRob

My photo is in my avatar. But I attached another one too. I probably posted it in the member photo album forum at some point.


----------



## prettyful

don36 said:


> Hey - nice to see you in this section Ravens - that's a really nice shot! Taken with your super duper camera, I bet. ( I saw it mentioned in the other photo thread once. ) You have incredible eyes, as everyone over there tells you too - an amazing colour. Hope you have a great Christmas.


I also agree he has beautiful eyes. Very pretty shade.


----------



## housebunny

I just discovered coloring book mode and this was actually made from a recent picture. It turned out too light, but I kind of like that. :b


----------



## zonebox

housebunny said:


> I just discovered coloring book mode and this was actually made from a recent picture. It turned out too light, but I kind of like that. :b


You have very pretty eyes


----------



## Pompeii

You are lovely and monochromatic, housebunny!


----------



## sassyann




----------

